
Quadriga Accidentally Moved More Bitcoin to an Inaccessible Wallet - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-13/quadriga-accidentally-moved-more-bitcoin-to-inaccessible-wallet
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Actions like these are inadvertently a donation to the value of everyone
else's bitcoins.

